# Smoked oysters



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Do any supermarkets have these in tins?
Love em, and missing em


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Eamon said:


> Do any supermarkets have these in tins?
> Love em, and missing em


I have no idea - having never looked for them

look/ask for _ostras ahumadas_


----------



## doyleshelly (Jan 31, 2011)

try thge food markets in prosperidad


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

doyleshelly said:


> try thge food markets in prosperidad



If you live in Madrid...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You can get them on Amazon! 

John West Smoked Oysters in Sunflower Oil 85g: Amazon.co.uk: Grocery


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

You can get them in Spain for sure, I like them and have bought tins back with me from Gran Canaria, Benedorm, and somewhere else, could have been Majorca, not John West brand though and always from a local supermarket. They eat nice with cheese scrammbled eggs or wrapped in a sliver of good smoked ham. I've since found them in Chinese supermarkets over here.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If you can´t find smoked oysters but can get hold of fresh oysters they are really easy to smoke yourself, and no I don't mean wrapping them in a rizla... You need a wok with a wire rack which fits inside. The smoking flavour is up to you and you can find various chipped woods for flavouring BBQs and these are fine. We prefer to use green tea which is especially good for fish and shelfish. Put some tin foil in the bottom of the wok, place your smoking ingredient on top of it (about 3 heaped tbsps of wood or two level tbsps of green tea), put the wire rack over it, cover with the wok lid and heat on a moderate heat source for about 30 minutes, or until when you lift the lid it's smoking!. Then place the oysters on a small plate, put the plate on the rack, cover with the lid and cook for about 15 - 20 minutes. This method is also good for duck and chicken and most fish. Hope that helps...


----------

